# Colonel Braddock's Make-over



## Viper_SA (18/7/15)

After seeing how well @jtgrey's door came out, I decided not to camo the spare door I have and try something similar. Very very easy to do, and I like the look. Will look great with the green glow-in-the-dark buttons I have on pre-order and the green drip tip that @LandyMan is sending me.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Andre (18/7/15)

Viper_SA said:


> After seeing how well @jtgrey's door came out, I decided not to camo the spare door I have and try something similar. Very very easy to do, and I like the look. Will look great with the green glow-in-the-dark buttons I have on pre-order and the green drip tip that @LandyMan is sending me.
> View attachment 31578


Wow, that looks fantastic. Saw on ECF someone said the green ones really glow well, the others not so much.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (18/7/15)

That looks awesome bud.

I want to make my door silver. Tell me, do I need to sand it down first? Then spray a primer and then the silver. Is that right?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (18/7/15)

That's stunning @Viper_SA 
The green accessories wil finish it off nicely

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (18/7/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> That looks awesome bud.
> 
> I want to make my door silver. Tell me, do I need to sand it down first? Then spray a primer and then the silver. Is that right?



The spare door was sprayed with that textured paint. Think it was Rust-o-leum judging by how easy it came off with acetone. Good paint nonetheless. My mailbox if camoglaged and hasn't lost a drop of color in 3 years 

I didn'tsand at all. Just don't polish it. The other door I stripped this morning and it needed some rubbing to get the paint off. Might have been original paint. If you want to rough it up a little, I'd say sue 600 or 800 grit wet-and-dry. Will post a pic of what I used for this yesterday. Did it in between making some Tuna Mate and a shower  Real easy. Think it will be much faster if the temperatures would rise a bit.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin (18/7/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> That looks awesome bud.
> 
> I want to make my door silver. Tell me, do I need to sand it down first? Then spray a primer and then the silver. Is that right?



I would sand it down and just polish it. Would look better than silver paint I think.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (18/7/15)

Used in order of appearance from left to right



2 coats primer
2 coats green
1 coat crackle
2 coats clear

Also get a matt and glossy clear, so the look will change depending on which one you use. 

For a mirror finish, get this from Midas



For more of a matt finish polish, try using 800 grit wet-and-dry or something like that. Or have it sandblasted for a brushed look

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (18/7/15)

In case anyone was wondering about the name of my Reo......
It was named for the green, and after a buddy that passed away too soon, these were our favorite movies as children

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin (18/7/15)

What attie is that on the reo?


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/7/15)

Raslin said:


> What attie is that on the reo?



Looks like a Derringer.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (18/7/15)

Raslin said:


> What attie is that on the reo?



It's a Derringer with a brass top cap. Bought the 5 top cap edition from @Sir Vape specifically to use them on my BF model 
Wish I knew where that drip tip came from. Came with the Reo when I bought it from @Philip Dunkley

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (18/7/15)

Thanks guys.

But saw mine again in the sun, with the hammertone grey coming through in the light. It is rather pretty, so maybe I should leave it.


----------



## Silver (18/7/15)

Great stuff @Viper_SA 

Your Reo is now a real Viper machine of note!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (18/7/15)

Silver said:


> Great stuff @Viper_SA
> 
> Your Reo is now a real Viper machine of note!



Yeah, he certainly doesn't know he is a "mini"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (18/7/15)

Viper_SA said:


> After seeing how well @jtgrey's door came out, I decided not to camo the spare door I have and try something similar. Very very easy to do, and I like the look. Will look great with the green glow-in-the-dark buttons I have on pre-order and the green drip tip that @LandyMan is sending me.
> View attachment 31578


You've hit a homer.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (20/7/15)

Made him another one

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------

